# Profilpfad ändern?



## DeMuX (8. August 2002)

Moin,

gibt es eine möglichkeit, zb mit ner batchdatei, beim profilpfad im active directory automatisch ändern zu lassen?

\\Server\\Freigabe\Path

die batch sollte dann den servernamen automatisch durch einen anderen ersetzen, nach vorheriger eingabe des neuen servernamens.
ist das irgendwie machbar? für alle user??

danke


----------



## DeMuX (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DeMuX _
> *Moin,
> 
> gibt es eine möglichkeit, zb mit ner batchdatei, beim profilpfad im active directory automatisch ändern zu lassen?
> ...



für alle, die auch sowas suchen, skript im anhang!
einfach .txt löschen


----------

